# VST basket gaggia classic pro



## Dancatlow (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi there,

Was just hoping to get some clarification. I'm about to purchase a Gaggia Classic pro (my first proper machine) so I'm already trying to pick up a few things to go with it such as spring kit, Mr shades pid and rocker switch kit. I've read about vst baskets but I'm getting conflicting information as to wether they will fit in this machine?

Can I fit a ridgeless 18g VST basket such as this one

https://alternativebrewing.com.au/products/vst-precision-double-ridgeless-filter-basket-58mm-group

in a standard Gaggia classic pro portafilter?

from what I've read is seems like it does but the CS rep from this website said it doesn't because you need a e61 group head?

sorry if this has already been covered but like I said I'm getting conflicting information that's all. Also I'm a newb so sorry if I have any of my terminology is wrong 😂

cheers

Dan ☕


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi!

It will fit. Have one, works well with Gaggia Classic 2014 standard portafilter.



Dancatlow said:


> said it doesn't because you need a e61 group head?


 Probably was mentioned not a group head, but a group head gasket. VST basket sits a bit higher than standard basket, so your portafilter won't lock at 6. To have a proper lock you need 8mm silicone gasket. That's is a sealant in a group head, like below. Standard gasket made from rubber, and people replace it with a silicone one anyway(using standard basket or not), because it's softer and makes portafilter locking smoother.


----------



## Dancatlow (Jul 12, 2021)

Amazing, thanks so much man, I'll suss out the gaskets then 🙏


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I've just been checking the portafilter locking position with various baskets on a Gaggia Classic.

Using a fairly new VST basket and also new generic baskets, plus a newish blind basket, I have trouble locking in with a blue Cafelat 8.5mm group head seal. Its more like 7.30 than 6 tightly locked. Saying that the baskets will all seal without leaking.

Using some old original baskets well passed there sell by date, they all lock at 6. The lip on these are much thinner with a measured lip height of 2.2mm. The VST basket has a lip height of 2.7mm a full half mm higher. Width wise as best as I can measure simply, the VST is 5.5mm and the old Gaggia basket is 4.5mm a full 1mm difference. Of course the curve and material thickness will have an effect on their seating.

I am buying an 8mm thick cafelat seal but am sure I've been down that road before, and it didn't lock correctly.


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

IMS do a basket that locks correctly with the standard gasket which might be an easier option. I don't know how it compares to VST but it is better than the standard


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks for that Info.

I only use the classic as a test machine for testing parts if I'm fixing other machines or as a spare, so I don't really want to splash out £20 on a new basket.

£6 on a test 8mm seal gave me serious stress! 😅🤣


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

8mm gasket arrived and fitted to machine. It is almost perfect and the portafilter locks just after 6 but nowhere near 5.

I would guess to be perfect with the VST and generic baskets the ideal thickness would be 8.10mm but that's just me being pedantic as without a grinding machine and a wheel able to grind plastic it's pretty useless to attempt.

I am unusually, working on a 2002 classic with the same problem, so I've fitted the 8mm thick group gasket to that and 'perfect' result yet again with the locking in! (I now wish I had bought two 8mm gaskets but didn't know if they would work out!)

Incidentally the 2002 will be on the forum for sale in a week or three. It's dependent on arrival of a part for my own machine. I'm going down the Classic route until then and will be using the 2002 Classic while waiting.

I will be putting the 2002 through its paces, and have got some nice Ana Sora to dial in. Will try about 11 on the Niche first, and a touch under 19g grind.

Pic of 2002 Classic with 8mm Group gasket and portafilter locked in;

For interest. Had Niche set to 12. 18.9g in 40g out in 32 seconds. Hit gold with first shot! Will continue this on a new thread coming soon.


----------

